# Waxstock - blackfire



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEws from Motorgeek

To celebrate the release of BLACKFIRE BlackICE Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax we're giving one away at Waxstock! Yep - that's £119.99 worth of Sealant Wax up for grabs!

The competition will be held on the Motorgeek / PBMG stand and is FREE to enter - well kind of...

To help the Detailing World Charity (Sebastians Action Trust) we would kindly ask for a £1 donation for each entry.

All proceeds will go to Sebastian's Action Trust.

We will ask one of the Waxstock team to make the draw at the end of the day on Sunday.

For more details about BLACKFIRE waxes, see here - BLACKFIRE


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news .


----------

